#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  تأملات فى فضاء النفس والروح

## اليمامة

ما الذى ينقصنا وينقص مصر كى نكون كبقية بلاد العالم ؟ لماذا لا نتقدم ؟ 
لماذا كلما تقدمنا خطوة .. عدنا عشرة للخلف ؟

----------


## اليمامة

حتى العلمانية تبرأ من قتل النفس .. وإقصاء الآخر

----------


## اليمامة

أغلب الشعوب العربية تعتقد أن التقدم والحضارة والحرية فى الإنسلاخ عن الأخلاق .. أما التمسك بها فمعناه الأصولية والإنغلاق الفكرى والبقاء فى عباءة الرجعية 
ملحوظة : سنختلف كثيرا عن معنى الأخلاق وأهميتها وتقديرها !

----------


## اليمامة

قالوا ان مشكلتنا ليست هى الدين ..
بل إن مشكلتنا الكبرى هى الدين !!!

----------


## اليمامة

غادرنا الإنسان فى رحيل جماعى ... 
دون أن يستأذن !

----------


## الغريب41عام

طب ارد على اى رد والكل صحيح 
مثلا



> قالوا ان مشكلتنا ليست هى الدين ..
> بل إن مشكلتنا الكبرى هى الدين !!!


بصراحه لايوجد دين واحد الان
كل واحد وله دين




> ملحوظة : سنختلف كثيرا عن معنى الأخلاق وأهميتها وتقديرها !


لايوجد اختلاف فى تعريف الاخلاق
وانما المشكلة فى فصل الاخلاق عن العادات والتقاليد
لتبقى الاخلاق اخلاق
والعادات والتقاليد كما هى
حتى المجتمع الكافر قبل النبوة كان يحترم الاخلاق




> غادرنا الإنسان فى رحيل جماعى ... 
> دون أن يستأذن !


الانسانيه هى الدين الوحيد اللذى لايختلف عليه البشر
وهى القاعدة لكل بناء
واليكى جملتى الصادمه
الانسانيه قبل الدين.
............
هوا انا قلت مساء الخير ولا لسه؟
طيب اسعد الله مسائك ومساء كل المتابعين

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

وحشتينا يا يمامة والله
فعلاً بحس كتير اننا فى دايرة مغلقة بنلف حوالين نفسنا وكان المخرج يناير لاجد اننا دخلنا نفس الدائرة بمحيط آخر
اعتقد انها المصالح التى تحكم يايمامة .. ومهما كانت امنيتى ان نخطو خطوة للامام 
فلاسف عندى احساس تشاؤم مش عارف اخرج منه إلا بفعل على ارض الواقع
تأملات موفقة يا ندى وعوده حميدة .. متابع

----------


## اليمامة

> طب ارد على اى رد والكل صحيح 
> مثلا
> 
> بصراحه لايوجد دين واحد الان
> كل واحد وله دين
> 
> 
> لايوجد اختلاف فى تعريف الاخلاق
> وانما المشكلة فى فصل الاخلاق عن العادات والتقاليد
> ...


أسعد بردك دائما أخى الغريب 
وأجد ألفة وعزاء 

مع جزيل شكرى

----------


## اليمامة

> وحشتينا يا يمامة والله
> فعلاً بحس كتير اننا فى دايرة مغلقة بنلف حوالين نفسنا وكان المخرج يناير لاجد اننا دخلنا نفس الدائرة بمحيط آخر
> اعتقد انها المصالح التى تحكم يايمامة .. ومهما كانت امنيتى ان نخطو خطوة للامام 
> فلاسف عندى احساس تشاؤم مش عارف اخرج منه إلا بفعل على ارض الواقع
> تأملات موفقة يا ندى وعوده حميدة .. متابع


الله يخليك يا عادل 
أحيانا يأخذنا الأمل ويحمسنا ..أو فلنقل يأخذنا الحق ..الحق الذى يعتقده كل منا ..
لكن تبقى الحقيقة فى النهاية هى أن مشيئة الله ليست من فراغ ..بل انها مصوبة كى تنير بصيرتنا وتجعلنا نحسن الفهم والفعل عن اخفاقنا السابق ..المشكلة حين لا ننتبه فعلا ونستمر فى العبث .
بقيت أعزى نفسى أن حياتى أقصر من أن أحمل الدنيا فيها على كتفى 
لأن غيرى سيولد ويوجد ويكمل مشوار الحياة 

أشكرك يا عادل وتسعدنى متابعتك كثيرا

----------


## اليمامة

نحن متدينين لدرجة جعلتنا نكره بعضنا البعض

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صرخة المكلوم لا يمكن إفتعالها
وكلما سمعت دعاء لمظلوم قلت آمين

----------


## صفاء العشري

شكرأ يا صديقي على هذا الموضوع الحكيم.. تحياتي لك ولأسلوبك الراقي.. 

صفاء

----------


## مصراويةجدا

والناس اللي بنحبهم..واللي قربوا يسيبوا مكانهم في وسطنا فاضي 
بنبقى شايفينهم وهما بيروحوا شوية شوية 
العيون اللي بتتقل ..والعظم اللي بيخف 
الكلام اللي بيقل ورعشة الايدين وهي ماسكة المعلقة 
النوم ..النوم وكأنهم مستنيين 
واختلاط الحلم بالحقيقة
والشدة والمعافرة والمناكفة اللي اتخبوا تحت التجاعيد اللي عمالة تزيد 
الغريب في سلوكنا احنا 
احنا اللي كنا بنبادلهم المناكفة والخناق والزعيق احيانا ايام ما كانوا بيقدروا 
دلوقتي واحنا عارفين انهم قربوا يمشوا كل تصرف وكل حركة وكل ابتسامة وكل كلمة "حاضر" بتقولهم بلاش 
مع اننا عارفين انها مسألة وقت ..وان الحبة اللي فاضلة منهم وسطنا مستعجلة تلحق اللي راح 
وان الوجود مبقاش راحة ..احنا اللي مش عاوزين 
استنوا شوية ..شوية بس 
شوية صغيرة ..ملحقناش نشبع والله 
طب مش هتتخانق معايا عشان اقفل التليفزيون؟
طب مش هتنفخ وتبصلي وتقولي "فين المسلسل ؟"
طب زعق ومش هرد 
وبطل تترعش 
وكُل كويس بقى ..من امتى بتاكل 3 معالق رز بس؟
وقوم بقى كفاية نوم 
قوم..
طب بلاش تقوم ..متقومش 
هنشيلك بس خليك ..خليك
خليك
خليك خليك
خليك..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> والناس اللي بنحبهم..واللي قربوا يسيبوا مكانهم في وسطنا فاضي 
> بنبقى شايفينهم وهما بيروحوا شوية شوية 
> العيون اللي بتتقل ..والعظم اللي بيخف 
> الكلام اللي بيقل ورعشة الايدين وهي ماسكة المعلقة 
> النوم ..النوم وكأنهم مستنيين 
> واختلاط الحلم بالحقيقة
> والشدة والمعافرة والمناكفة اللي اتخبوا تحت التجاعيد اللي عمالة تزيد 
> الغريب في سلوكنا احنا 
> احنا اللي كنا بنبادلهم المناكفة والخناق والزعيق احيانا ايام ما كانوا بيقدروا 
> ...


يااااااه يا سارة
من زمان لم أقرأ شيء فيه كمية المشاعر والأحاسيس الصادقة دى
بس الدنيا كده..دى طبيعتها وقوانينها
وربنا له سنن فى الكون سبحانه وتعالى
وحبنا لربنا بيهَوِن علينا كل التعب اللى بنشوفه فى السباق الرهيب ده بيننا وبين أعمارنا 
ويارب يجمع كل الأهل والأحباب فى ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله

----------


## فاضــل

لما بيروحو الكبار بتروح البركة معاهم 

زي المونة لما تنشف من طول الزمن فتتشقق .. فتتفكك الجدران . و بعدين يتفكك الطوب .. و بعدين يقع الطوب 

احنا كطوب ما بنعرفش قيمة المونة الا لما تنشف

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لما بيروحو الكبار بتروح البركة معاهم 
> 
> زي المونة لما تنشف من طول الزمن فتتشقق .. فتتفكك الجدران . و بعدين يتفكك الطوب .. و بعدين يقع الطوب 
> 
> احنا كطوب ما بنعرفش قيمة المونة الا لما تنشف


فعلا يا فاضل
عندك حق
وتشبيهك جميل جدا

----------


## اليمامة

كل علاقة تقريبا تتلف عند منعطف المصارحة .. جرب أن تكون صادقا بالقول .. أمينا بالرأى ..نافعا بالنقد  .. لتبقى وحيدا ..

----------

